# RAIL ROAD AVE BUILDING.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw some Rail Road Ave buildings on E bay in the G scale section.

Wasn't there some talk on here about Rail Road Ave Buildings.

Anyone got some?

I like the looks of some of them 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where were you a month ago? ;-) I had one for sale for a while, "Best Buns Bakery" resin kit, no bites, ended up selling it on Evilbay. 

Nice kits, sure beat the common ordinaryness of Piko and Pola kits.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good stuff JJ, I sold a few at Marty's.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Are they still in business? I have a tipple kit that I would like to get rid of. Brand new, never assembled. Yes, they are great buildings.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they have been out of business for years Del. Pretty desirable stuff these days, I think.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

They are still around in HO and O, they just dropped out of G


----------

